# Hymer B654



## m4dman (Apr 26, 2012)

Hi and please excuse my dimness
I have just bought a 93 B654 and I have not a clue where the leisure battery is?
I have checked under the front two seats and am still looking - any ideas before i lose the few strands of hair i have left
Steve


----------



## Westkirby01 (Jan 25, 2009)

Resources/Useful downloads/manual. Hymer 660 page 31, item 2, under floor (lift the carpet).


----------

